# Record Hubs



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

tell me about your experiences with them. i am thinking of having a set of wheels built around them, but want to get some feedback before i put the money down!

e


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

knightev said:


> tell me about your experiences with them. i am thinking of having a set of wheels built around them, but want to get some feedback before i put the money down!
> 
> e


They are really awesome. I have a set of 2003 Record / Open Pro 32x3 wheels that has lived a very long and healthy life. Plus, Record-level hubs on a 2005 Neutron, and 2010 Shamal Ultra. Easy to service, too. 

How dare you doubt the holiness of hubs made in the Holy Workshop of Vicenza!


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have 2 pairs of black, one pair of silver Records and a pair of Centaur (loose bearing) built up.
They are wonderful hubs. I did experience an infrequent loud pop every once in a while after freewheeling with one of the the black ones. Pulled the cassette, removed the white grease and used Phil Wood tenacious oil on the pawls and all has been good since.

Sure wish they still made 28 and 36 hole offerings. Especially 36 as I am wanting to build a lightish touring wheelset.

Mine are laced 3x32 on Open Pros and Reflex tubulars. Three of them built with Reflex rims for cross.

I think they are well designed (simple and rebuildable) and priced correctly. Deals can be found.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a bunch of Campy hubbed wheels. They are the best.

I even have a set on a winter bike that has seen some really crappy snow/ice/salt/rain conditions. After 2 winter seasons I thought I'd better take a look inside - they were perfect.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

one thing i am wondering is if it is worth going with the custom-built wheels or if factory-built campagnolos would be just as reliable. . . ? any thoughts? and julius, you mentioned record-level hubs on a few pairs of campagnolo factory-built wheels-- what are the current record-level-hub factory builds?

thanks everyone!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

excellent hubs indeed, and very light at claimed 230 rear 115 front even though mine are a tiny bit lighter than that.

Only "problem" is as now there is not such a demand for hubs Campagnolo only produces Record in 32h, they assume that if you want a lighter, carbon low spoke count wheel you are better of with their own offerings as the Hyperon and Bora.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

knightev said:


> one thing i am wondering is if it is worth going with the custom-built wheels or if factory-built campagnolos would be just as reliable. . . ? any thoughts? and julius, you mentioned record-level hubs on a few pairs of campagnolo factory-built wheels-- what are the current record-level-hub factory builds?
> 
> thanks everyone!


AFAIK from Zonda Up the Hubs are "Record" Level, that is same contruction method, cup and cone loose bearings ( in carrier ) and oversized alloy axles. 

On higher end wheels you get a carbon hub shell or ceramic bearings, but it is the same design.

Scirocco and lower use the "Centaur" level hubs that are with smaller diameter steel axles and cartridge bearings.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

knightev said:


> one thing i am wondering is if it is worth going with the custom-built wheels or if factory-built campagnolos would be just as reliable. . . ? any thoughts? and julius, you mentioned record-level hubs on a few pairs of campagnolo factory-built wheels-- what are the current record-level-hub factory builds?
> 
> thanks everyone!


Campa factory-built (by the way, most are hand-built with machine assistance) are very durable, you can search through all sorts of testimonials here. I think the big decision points are the following:
* Carbon rims or carbon/alu mix or alu?
* Tubeless or not? 
* Proprietary spokes (bladed alu) or standard? 
* How fancy set of hubs do you lust after? This leads to CULT vs. USB vs. standard. 

Zonda 2-way is the answer if you want alu rims, tubeless, standard steel spokes, standard Record-level (IIRC) hubs. Zonda non-2-way is the answer if you want the same except no tubeless. Shamal 2-way is the answer if you want USB hubs and are willing to put up with proprietary bladed alu spokes. 

I think Campa doesn't really sell hubs for customized wheel builds as much as they used to, but I believe Salsa_lover is correct that Zonda and above are Record-style, or at least Chorus-style. I only had Record hubs from the 2002-2006 period, I believe at that time the only difference between Record and Chorus is that Record hubs has that grease port so that you can put extra lube for important time trial days. 

Don't you already have a set of Sciroccos? How did they fare?


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

pigpen said:


> I did experience an infrequent loud pop every once in a while after freewheeling with one of the the black ones. Pulled the cassette, removed the white grease and used Phil Wood tenacious oil on the pawls and all has been good since.


I had the same issue and same solution.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> excellent hubs indeed, and very light at claimed 230 rear 115 front even though mine are a tiny bit lighter than that.
> 
> Only "problem" is as now there is not such a demand for hubs Campagnolo only produces Record in 32h, they assume that if you want a lighter, carbon low spoke count wheel you are better of with their own offerings as the Hyperon and Bora.


Other problems are that 
1. They no longer come in silver
2. They have ugly skewers.

Throwing money at the problem can work around both of those issues ($500 will often land a set of NOS silver hubs with skewers, perhaps in the 28 and 36 hole drillings which were originally offered) although it's not ideal.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

sorry for the long absence. it seems on vacation it is even difficult to muster the energy to get on the internet!


here is my current dilemma: build a set of wheels around Record hubs, with 23mm rims (such as Hed C2 series, BHS 472, or H Plus Son Archetype); or go the easy way and get a pair of factory built-- leaning towards the normal Zondas.


to answer julius' questions:

i want hubs that are durable, smooth, and easy to maintain. . . decently light would be a plus! cost is a big issue (which is why i am considering factory built, as well)

i don't want to go tubular. 

standard spokes would be simpler and easier to fix if necessary.

aluminums rims will do for me (riding behind dudes with carbon rims, listening to the brakes shriek does not interest me).

and, julius, the sciroccos were great!! unforunately, i had to sell them with the bike they belonged to . . . but, as i mentioned, i've a new build in the works, for which these wheels are intended.

so. i guess i could go the sciroccos again (although i did feel a bit of flex in them when i stood and hit it hard, but nothing terrible), or try the zondas, or build a tough set of 23mm rimmed, Record hubbed, Apocalypes Wheels.

thoughts?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

knightev said:


> sorry for the long absence. it seems on vacation it is even difficult to muster the energy to get on the internet!
> 
> 
> here is my current dilemma: build a set of wheels around Record hubs, with 23mm rims (such as Hed C2 series, BHS 472, or H Plus Son Archetype); or go the easy way and get a pair of factory built-- leaning towards the normal Zondas.
> ...


If you feel the Sciroccos had more flex than you like, the most economical solution is to simply get a wheelset with more spokes, say a 32x3. For that, starting with a Record-level hub is a great idea. They are easy to rebuild even, you can find Campa instructional videos online. 

That said, when it comes to shallow 32x3, I'm waaaaay behind the times. I have a set of Mavic Open Pro wheels built just like this, with round alu spokes, steel nipples, and they are durable, comfy, and don't flex much. However, they just don't go nor feel really fast. So you should ask somebody like MikeT or CXwrench, who is definitely a Campa dude. That wheelset was first built up in 2003 and was totally re-built in 2006, and I haven't had to service them since. But I am sure that there are newer rims and spokes out there that can make an even better wheelset. 

Since I can compare Zonda and Shamal directly, I can tell you the Zonda front wheel feels a tad soft. It must be the spokes, since if I recall correctly they have the same rim, except that Shamal rims are machined further to make them lighter and more aero (is this correct, oh experts?). 

So anyways, in my mind my considerations are: (1) I almost never break spokes, so I don't fear "expensive, proprietary" spokes, (2) I like reactive wheels, I am happy with Campa factory wheels. 

After saying all that, in the flats the Zondas feel and go faster than the Open Pros. But the front wheel is just a touch soft. The Open Pros are more comfortable. But heck, I'm the guy who is over sensitive of these kinds of things, most may not notice. The Shamal is even faster and the front is more sure-footed.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

There are new sciroccos with 35mm rims that should be stiff enough right?

http://totalcycling.com/a-z/wheels_road/wheels_campagnolo/WH_SCIROCCO_35.html


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That said I like my set of record hubs/open pros/DT revo-compDS/alloy nipples/latex tubes/Vittoria Corsas better than any other alloy wheelset I have ever tried. (Scirocco, Zonda, Eurus etc)

And they are light enough. 

The only wheels I find better than that are my Hyperons/Boras carbon tubulars but those are on another level


----------



## gruppo (Jan 28, 2005)

In the past year I've built up two wheelsets using Campy's latest 32 hole Record hubs. I used Mavic Open Pro's on both, with a X3 lacing pattern. On one set I used DT Swiss 2.0-1.8 (14-15) butted spokes with brass nipples (Conti GP 4000 700x25) and on the second I used Wheelsmith 1.8 -1.5 (15-17) spokes with aluminum nipples (Conti GP 4000 700x23). I've ridden both a bunch with zero problems. They are plenty light enough, very reliable, ride really nice, and have no proprietary stuff so on-going upkeep will be a snap. 

Based on my experience with other combos of Campy hubs and Mavic rims over the past three plus decades, I expect to get years of high level, trouble free performance out of my latest wheels.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

i am torn.

build a classy set of wheels.

go the easy, factory-built way.

go big with the shamals.

get a set of sheels in the zondas that would undoubtedly be great (and more affordable).

stick with the reliable and well-priced (thank you ribble) sciroccos.

or try these new scirocco 35s... ? i read about these on bikeradar, then have seen them pop up in my recent searches for wheels. do you reckon they'd be stiffer??

and, because it never hurts to think about weight.... about what weight are your campy record hub-based builds coming out to?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

1570grs my set


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

knightev said:


> i am torn.
> 
> build a classy set of wheels.
> 
> ...


Actually, you haven't told us what the intended use of this wheelset is. Is it for your touring bike, for your race-ish bike, or both? If it's for touring then I would recommend a Record hub / Open Pro build like Salsa_lover has. Mine are almost exactly like his, except that the nipples are steel. Weight is just a hair more than his. 

Given the Scirocco 35s are new, you may have to wait a while before you hear of real-world reviews. 

Also, what is your budget? You are comparing wheelsets that have 2-3x price range ....


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

orange_julius said:


> Actually, you haven't told us what the intended use of this wheelset is. Is it for your touring bike, for your race-ish bike, or both? If it's for touring then I would recommend a Record hub / Open Pro build like Salsa_lover has. Mine are almost exactly like his, except that the nipples are steel. Weight is just a hair more than his.
> 
> Given the Scirocco 35s are new, you may have to wait a while before you hear of real-world reviews.
> 
> Also, what is your budget? You are comparing wheelsets that have 2-3x price range ....


ah, yes, the purpose! an all-around, training, race-ish set!

i would say my budget is around 500 euros, so that rules out the shamals (unless something convinces me it is worth eating bread for 3 months to pay the difference). but, i am also ok with a much less expensive wheelset like the scirocco 35s if the real world results convince me!

with the deals i've found on 23mm rims and record hubs, it seems i could get a set of wheels built for around 350 euros. . . so the idea of having an everlasting set of wheels built exactly to my specifications sounds awesome . . .


thanks for all your insight everyone!

thanks everyone for your


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes my set costed around that too.

I am planning to build another set with wider rims for the cross bike, 

the open pros can handle well up to 700x30c ( Michelin Jets or Muds for example ) even though many run 700x35c on them, I think it would be better on some touring rims or the wide Kinlins, I saw them at Eurobike and they looked good, their low weight is due to lack of eyelets though.

The open pros have double eyelets and are made of good material, its touring equivalent the A719 are also great rims, maxtal, welded and double eyelets, only heavier.

Anyhow I setup my cross bike temporarly with my backup set of touring wheels ( Ambrosio hubs/A319/DT Champions ) that are quite heavy compared to my Record/OP set but the Ritchey Speedmax fit very well on them, I most likely will stay with that and ride cross on them, if I need lighter the Centaur/GP4/Revos set on Tubular Challenges are light enough 

knightev, You can't go wrong either way, the campagnolo factory wheels are very good and so is a hand built on open pros.

The main differences for me is, first comfort. the OP/Record set is more comfy on Revo Spokes, great for long rides and light, if you want them stiffer, go with comps or champions, and second, they will last a loooooong loooong time, and are easy to mantain, repair and replace parts.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks for all the responses, everybody. i think i am going to buy a fairly inexpensive set of factory-built wheels (fulcrum 5, campagnolo scirocco price range) for training and to be able to ride the bike i am building while i save up for a set of nice custom hand-built wheels!

having said that, the question is thus...

fulcrum 5 vs campagnolo scirocco?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Scirocco 35?


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Scirocco 35?


yeah i think i would try the scirocco 35s . . . so those vs fulcrum 5s. . .


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

In that case I'd go Sirocco 35, seems on paper light enough.

I think you are live in France right?

Did you manage to get your touring wheels built?

If you buy the Scirocco 35s post pics and a review :thumbsup:


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah, the scirocco 35s seem pretty solid! i've always heard it is a good idea to have a spare set of wheels, so it would be a good investment to get them, then save up to have a set of custom wheels built . . . plus i found the sciroccos at evolution cycles for 215 euros!

and i am living in france, and i did get the touring wheels built!

ambrosio zenith hubs
mavic a319 rims
dt swiss spokes 

i've done around 2500 commuting kilometers on them, as well as 1300 fully loaded touring kilometers on them, and they are holding up wonderfully!

had them built up at my LBS in paris, which is where i would go to get my next set of custom wheels built. not a bad price there, as they only charge 30 euro per wheel . . . cheapest i\ve found in paris!

e


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Exactly like mine 

I built me a second set on Miche Racing Box hubs that I could get cheap from Wiggle during the sales. Also on A319 that are strong, pretty and low cost. The set is nice but more silent, which in some way bothers me , I like the noisy ones more.

The Ambrosio ones is now my backup set, that I am using with the winter commuting tyres, so Ritchey Speedmax for Autumn and Schwalbe Snow Spikes for the dead of winter. 

my main set remains with Vittoria Randonneurs Cross that are quite good and also could get real cheap from Wiggle ( $19 a piece ) Wiggle | Vittoria Randonneur Cross Pro Folding City Tyre City Tyres


30 EUR per wheel is a good price, here in Switzerland they charge you some 80-100 CHF per wheel


----------

